# Chains for a 2008 DK45s



## jfalabella (Oct 20, 2014)

I have R4's and am concerned about clearance for some types of chains. What chains are you using and what should I watch out for? Primary use is light snow removal with the bucket and poaching fallen trees for firewood in the winter (northeast). Thanks.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I have R-4's on my DK 35 and run 4 link ladder chains front and rear


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Euro studded, only way to go;








Much more traction then ladder chains and a smooth ride, 10X better.


----------



## jfalabella (Oct 20, 2014)

LouNY said:


> Euro studded, only way to go;
> View attachment 67101
> 
> Much more traction then ladder chains and a smooth ride, 10X better.


Thanks. Do you have a favorite supplier of the euro chains? I was thinking of putting chains on front wheels only and see how she does. I suggested this to the nearest Kioti dealer and he warned me that I may break my front axle with chains on this machine. Seriously? The 2008 DK45s is a fairly beefy machine.


----------



## jfalabella (Oct 20, 2014)

DK35vince said:


> I have R-4's on my DK 35 and run 4 link ladder chains front and rear
> View attachment 67099


That is what I had in mind but I am looking into euro studded as well. Where did you get your chains?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Ordered my chains online at tirechain.com
tractor-tire chains-tractor chains


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't know where you are located I got mine from a dealer in Northern Vt, had a dealer just north of me but he went out a few years ago. There is a good one in NH. Also https://www.trygg.no/EN/na has a contact number to find a dealer, also this place has them https://wallingfords.com/ ,
and there is https://www.ofa.fi/fi-en

I don't know what size your front tires are, but you may want to look at UTV or ATV chains for the fronts.


----------



## jfalabella (Oct 20, 2014)

LouNY said:


> I don't know where you are located I got mine from a dealer in Northern Vt, had a dealer just north of me but he went out a few years ago. There is a good one in NH. Also https://www.trygg.no/EN/na has a contact number to find a dealer, also this place has them https://wallingfords.com/ ,
> and there is https://www.ofa.fi/fi-en
> 
> I don't know what size your front tires are, but you may want to look at UTV or ATV chains for the fronts.


Strangely enough, I am in Northern Vermont - East Burke. So many choices. Looking atht choices for rear tires, which type are yours? Here is the table they provide...








Thanks!


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

My chains are the Aquiline Talons.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I believe this is were I got my last set from;
https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/saint-johnsbury-tractor-chains-also/7251798395.html


----------



## jfalabella (Oct 20, 2014)

LouNY said:


> I believe this is were I got my last set from;
> https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/saint-johnsbury-tractor-chains-also/7251798395.html


Thanks so much. I really appreciate this. I just got off the phone with Kevin and I am going euro. He even has them in stock. And, as a bonus, he steered me to Bob Veilleux out of St. J to solve my perplexing 4WD issue. Soon I can put away my shovel.


----------

